# Welche Font Family ist vorhanden?



## BlubBlub (13. Nov 2010)

Hi ich programmiere mit Java unter Verwendung der Eclipse Umgebung.
Ich möchte einen Editor erstellen, bei dem ich aus der font family eine Schriftart
auswähle mit der der Text in der JTextPane dargestellt wird.
Leider weiß ich nicht wo ich herauskriege welche fonts zur Verfügung stehen.


```
StyleConstants.setFontFamily(attributes, "SansSerif"); 
		StyleConstants.setFontFamily(attributes, "Times New Roman"); 
		StyleConstants.setFontFamily(attributes, "Arial"); 
		StyleConstants.setFontFamily(attributes, "Helvetica"); 
		StyleConstants.setFontFamily(attributes, "Comic Sans"); 
		StyleConstants.setFontFamily(attributes, "Courier"); 
		StyleConstants.setFontFamily(attributes, "Verdana"); 
		StyleConstants.setFontFamily(attributes, "Georgia"); 
		StyleConstants.setFontFamily(attributes, "Script");
```

Von diesen stehen nicht alle zur Verfügung wie beispielsweise "Comic Sans", während
"Times New Romans" vorhanden ist. 
Das ausprobieren aller möglicher Schriften ist doch sehr mühselig zumal man auch alle
Schriftnamen kennen muss.


----------



## eRaaaa (13. Nov 2010)

Listing All Available Font Families | Example Depot

```
GraphicsEnvironment ge = GraphicsEnvironment.getLocalGraphicsEnvironment();
		String fontNames[] = ge.getAvailableFontFamilyNames(); 
		for (String string : fontNames) {
			System.out.println(string);
		}
```
:bae:


----------



## Network (13. Nov 2010)

Wenn ich mich da kurz einklinken darf...

(Sind die zur Verfügung stehenden Schriften, vom jeweiligen System abhängig? Oder nach Java-Version.)


----------



## BlubBlub (14. Nov 2010)

Cool danke =)


----------

